# PetSmart Customer Service Fail



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Alrighty, so it's been a few weeks since I actually needed something from a pet store. This time it was AquaClear sponges, which led me to a realization which I'll discuss below this topic;

While at PetSmart, I was debating on whether or not I wanted to buy a bottle of MarOxy, as my Betta finally created a bubble nest which was not caused by filter bubbles (I took the filter out). So I was there for about half an hour and brought from a box of AquaClear 50 sponges and 70 Sponges.
While I was there I was never asked if I needed help (this is typical at a Big Al's, but not the pinnacle of my trip). When I was looking at the Angelfish, which were in Dragon Aquarium condition, I overheard the sales associates talking about the snails (which all happened to be dead). This was there conversation, in front of a few customers:
"I think all the snails are dead... Ewww what is that on the snail?"
"Yeah, they've all been coming in dead the last few weeks" - But for some reason they'd just leave them in the tank

At this point there's 3 sales associates crowding around the tank of snails trying to figure out that the snail slime was rubbing off of a dead snail while they poked at it with a net.

-------

My discovery, the Whisper EX 70 can hold 6 AquaClear sponges if you can push them down a little bit. I originally bought this filter for extra water movement for half price, and then an additional $50 because it was used (so for $15) at the PetSmart above before the move. 

Filter --- Flow Rate --- Amount of Sponges
Whisper EX 70 --- 340gph --- 6 of the 70 Sponges
AquaClear 50 --- 200gph --- 3 of the 50 Sponges
AquaClear 70 --- 300gph --- 3(?) of the 70 Sponges


So yeah, I don't know if this makes it necessarily better but it's still good for extra water flow =]


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

So where did their customer service fail? Sounds like they were just figuring out what to do with some dead snails.


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

Can you explain what you meant by "looking at angelfish which were in Dragon Aquarium condition?" Was wondering what you meant by that. Thanks!


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

Joeee said:


> Alrighty, so it's been a few weeks since I actually needed something from a pet store. This time it was AquaClear sponges, which led me to a realization which I'll discuss below this topic;
> 
> While at PetSmart, I was debating on whether or not I wanted to buy a bottle of MarOxy, as my Betta finally created a bubble nest which was not caused by filter bubbles (I took the filter out). So I was there for about half an hour and brought from a box of AquaClear 50 sponges and 70 Sponges.
> While I was there I was never asked if I needed help (this is typical at a Big Al's, but not the pinnacle of my trip). When I was looking at the Angelfish, which were in Dragon Aquarium condition, I overheard the sales associates talking about the snails (which all happened to be dead). This was there conversation, in front of a few customers:
> ...


Maybe its me, but this post makes no sense. employees talking to each other then something about jamming a sponge in a filter?


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

I was at the new petsmart in heartland town centre last week, and would agree the livestock didn't look that great - I saw 6-7 dead/dying (kissing gourami, zebra daino, a couple different types of tetra's, fancy goldfish, and a couple of others I can't remember) in various tanks.

The tanks looked great just after they moved (about ~3 weeks ago) - hopefully they return to that condition.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

ryno1974 said:


> Maybe its me, but this post makes no sense. employees talking to each other then something about jamming a sponge in a filter?


+1 I am confused as well


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

don't understand the purpose of this post though, how is customer service bad?


----------



## tsam (Feb 13, 2009)

i am trying to figure out where the fail was too??

was it because the employees were all focusing on the snails and failed to provide you assistance?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I think the OP was trying to bring out a few points:

1) customer service was bad in the sense that no one came up to offer help when he was in the store.

2) the angelfish is of dragon aquarium quality...which I am assuming means bad?

3) a couple of the employees were trying to figure out if a tank of snails were dead or not. 

4) talking about using AC sponges in a whisper

but ya, I dont really understand the customer service fail per say. 

as for the dead snails...did they visibly look dead (as in guts all out, looks floppy)? or were they just in the shell moving? did any of the employees take them out and smell them to make sure they were dead? Sounds to me its a new shipment, and the snails are still stressed and hiding in their shells and not moving, and the employees were trying to figure it out.


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

I think he meant that three people poked at snails instead of cleaning the dead ones up. 
They dont need three people to waste time wondering why they are dead when atleast one of them couldve asked if he needed any help :s Pretty sure thats it


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Angelic said:


> I think he meant that three people poked at snails instead of cleaning the dead ones up.
> They dont need three people to waste time wondering why they are dead when atleast one of them couldve asked if he needed any help :s Pretty sure thats it


working by the hour and no deadline or incentives


----------

